
Homelessness Encampments Aren’t a Constitutional Right - Bostonian
https://www.nationalreview.com/2019/12/supreme-court-homelessness-crisis-encampments-not-constitutional-right/
======
troydavis
This article summarizes Martin v. Boise even less accurately than NPR did 2
days ago. Here’s an actual explanation:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21796211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21796211)

It’s incredible how few journalists get this right, even though it can be
correctly explained in a sentence.

